# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  Possible MANDATORY Swine flu vaccine in the US/UK/Greece..etc

## ChrissyMaria

http://www.latimes.com/features/heal...0,978514.story

http://www.prisonplanet.com/greece-t...cinations.html

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...1az6wD99GH8580

http://www.santamariatimes.com/artic...s/letter02.txt






> Six vaccine manufacturers will be producing the 2009-2010 influenza vaccine. And the vaccines will contain the strains of three viruses -- one of them an "H1N1-like" virus identified as A/Brisbane/59/2007. The strain in the seasonal flu preparation is not the same as the so-called swine flu, however and, therefore, is not expected to carry any protection against it.
> 
> So where the heck is that swine flu vaccine? And, in the meantime, why would you go to the trouble to get yourself vaccinated against a flu vaccine that doesn't protect you from the dreaded swine flu?








> To get the vaccine to the public even by late October, several labs and companies have been rushing to develop and test formulations since late spring. The results of human trials testing the vaccine's safety and effectiveness at producing an immune response are not expected before early September.








> In a teleconference earlier this month, the members of the National Biodefense Science Board, a federal advisory board, made clear they think the process should be accelerated. The board's members said vaccine makers should be asked to begin the preliminary steps toward producing vaccine on Aug. 15, before safety and effectiveness data are available.
> 
> That would have the effect of moving up the date by which vaccine would be available for distribution to mid-September rather than mid-October. But an acceleration of the process could also add an element of uncertainty about the safety of a vaccine that *might be mandatory for virtually all schoolchildren*.














> “We decided that the entire population, all citizens and residents, without any exception, will be vaccinated against the flu,” Health Minister Dimitris Avramopoulos said after a ministerial meeting.
> 
> “We are only waiting for the European Union’s approval to start vaccinating everyone,” a Health Ministry official told Reuters.
> 
> As we highlighted last week, many batches of the H1N1 vaccine will will contain mercury, a toxin linked with autism and neurological disorders. Cases of autism in the U.S. have increased by 1,500 per cent since 1991, which is when vaccines for children doubled.
> 
> The swine flu jab will also contain the dangerous ingredient squalene, which has been directly linked with cases of Gulf War Syndrome and a host of other debilitating diseases








> Squalene “contributed to the cascade of reactions called “Gulf War syndrome. (GIs developed) arthritis, fibromyalgia, lymphadenopathy, rashes, photosensitive rashes, malar rashes, chronic fatigue, chronic headaches, abnormal body hair loss, non-healing skin lesions, aphthous ulcers, dizziness, weakness, memory loss, seizures, mood changes, neuropsychiatric problems, anti-thyroid effects, anaemia, elevated ESR (erythrocyte sedimentation rate), systemic lupus erythematosus, multiple sclerosis, ALS, Raynaud’s phenomenon, Sjorgren’s syndrome, chronic diarrhea, night sweats and low-grade fever,” according to Micropaleontologist Dr. Viera Scheibner.
> 
> Health authorities in both the UK and the U.S. have implied that the upcoming mass vaccination program against H1N1 will be mandatory, but no formal decision has been communicated to the public. However, both countries are in the process of purchasing enough doses to cover the entire population.








> The last time the government embarked on a major vaccine campaign against a new swine flu, thousands filed claims contending they suffered side effects from the shots. This time, the government has already taken steps to head that off.
> 
> Vaccine makers and federal officials will be immune from lawsuits that result from any new swine flu vaccine, under a document signed by Secretary of Health and Human Services Kathleen Sebelius, government health officials said Friday.








> There is no forensic evidence in any of the deaths reported to date that proves scientifically that any single death has been caused by the H1N1 virus.
> 
> European epidemiologists believe the deaths are opportunistic infections. The people who died often had prior respiratory complications. In the USA alone, nearly 36,000 flu-related deaths are recorded yearly, with no undue panic or alarm. Most are elderly or patients with lung diseases.
> 
> The symptoms of H1N1 are fever, coughing, headache, runny nose. Do you know anyone with such symptoms? In the more than 15,000 H1N1 cases worldwide, the vast majority recovered within three to seven days, just as in the case of a bad cold.
> 
> It is beginning to appear the scare is an excuse to justify mandatory vaccination with substances whose harmful side effects are demonstrably worse than any flu they should guard against.






I Will not be getting any vaccine, I choose to let my immune system keep me healthy and not some crazy cocktail of chemicals and damaged or dead viruses in the attempts to create antibodies for it. (especially since the vaccine is the wrong type LOL)


How about you guys? this thing has barely killed anyone, 800 worldwide deaths is minuscule compared to our 36,000 deaths in the US ALONE every year like clockwork.

To force vaccinations to everyone for a joke of a virus is insane.

Its also insane how feds and big pharma have immunity, they cant get in trouble or be sued for ill effects of the vaccines...

also, why would they order enough vaccines to cover the entire country? and why are these vaccines being RUSHED into production without the proper trial tests on humans!!!

I think they want us all to keel over and die, but i would rather die by a bullet than from a terrible side effect ridden syringe.

----------


## Photolysis

This is quite frankly stupid. You could be forgiven for thinking swine flu is the most lethal virus ever discovered with this media hype.

As for accelerating the deployment without adequate safety testing, that is foolish beyond extreme. We have these procedures in place for a reason, and the danger posed does not offset the risk in this case.

----------


## Supernova

The fact that there will be mandatory vaccinations for a virus that has killed 800 people worldwide yet hyped up to be some terrible plague is suspicious enough as is.  The fact that many of the vaccines will contain mercury and squalene...forget about it.  This is absolutely rediculous.  If this information is true, I will not be gettign this vaccine

----------


## Kromoh

Oh c'mon people, it's just a fuggin vaccine. Now stop worrying, and go live your life.

----------


## hellohihello

The vaccine will kill more then the virus itself.. Not to mention all the allergic reactions of those who it hasn't killed.

----------


## Black_Eagle

That bit about governments having immunity from being held responsible for their actions was the part that really got me.





> Oh c'mon people, it's just a fuggin vaccine. Now stop worrying, and go live your life.



You missed the point.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

It is not just a "fugging vaccine" Kromoh, it does in fact contain mercury, it's a mercury solution.

Being aware of the health damage of mercury and then weighted agaist the health risk of getting Influenza A H1N1 the option of not getting the vaccine is logical.

Furthermore, weighting the fatality rate of this virus as 0.05 % against the risk of negative side-efffects of the vaccine which is untested and rushed. The option to take the risk of dying is more logical than the risk of serious side-effects from the vaccine, which is unnessesary for most people anyway.

It is common sense really, common sense is overruled when fear is dominating..  ::whyme::

----------


## Kromoh

Sources for the mercury part, _please_. Virus vaccines have no reason on Earth to contain mercury. Perhaps if one of you had taken biology or chemistry classes you'd know it.

Also, yes, the lethality of the virus is not higher than average, but it's contagiousness is extremely high, which causes more deaths. The only possible problem with a bad vaccine is it not immunizing you or it making you sick, both of which are not really lethal when we're talking about the swine flu.

----------


## Alric

A lot of vaccines contain mercury. They generally say its either in to small of amounts to matter, or that its in a mixture of other stuff that makes it safe.

----------


## Exhalent

Ever hear of the 1918 swine flu outbreak? The vaccine did more harm than it did good. And I am not eagerly going to take this vaccination.

Perhaps, a simple google search shall do the trick.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...n_mercury.html

http://www.prisonplanet.com/washingt...n-mercury.html

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

You are quite sure of yourself huh?

1. http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisf...atment-payment

Thiomersal which is a vaccine presertive contains 49% mercury.

2. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiomersal

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiomersal#Allergies

Thiomersal is used in patch testing for people who have dermatitis, conjunctivitis, and other *potentially allergic reactions*. A 2007 study in *Norway found that 1.9% of adults had a positive patch test reaction to thiomersal;[12] a higher prevalence of contact allergy (up to 6.6%) was observed in German populations.*[13] Thiomersal-sensitive individuals can receive intramuscular rather than subcutaneous immunization,[14] so contact allergy is usually clinically irrelevant.[13] T*hiomersal allergy has decreased in Denmark, probably because of its exclusion from vaccines there.[15]*

It was voted Allergen of the Year in 2002 by the American Contact Dermatitis Society.

3. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiomersal_controversy

There we have another aspect to the case, allergy, with quite high percentage in the population.

Another article: http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...ury.html?cat=5 (3 pages)


*Thimerosal in Vaccines*

From the beloved *FDA (US. Food and Drug Administration)*

http://www.fda.gov/BiologicsBloodVac...fety/UCM096228



"Although WHO reports that a fully licensed vaccine might not be ready until the end of 2009, some experts feel that with "*little or no safety data about a swine flu vaccine,"* governments that are planning to roll out mass campaigns are *"taking a gamble," since any rare side effects won't show up until millions of people start getting the shots"
*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_fl...ic#Vaccination
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090716/..._vaccine_fight


*
Happy reading!*

----------


## juroara

eh......I dont even take regular flu shots

my friends sister worked at a clinic where they had a ton of infected people (a border town in texas). but none of the cases were serious, or deadly. I even felt sick around that time and thought I had swine flu. I dont know if I did, if I did all I needed was ginger tea.

----------


## Zhaylin

When I move out to our Farm, I'm going to start growing my own food.
If I have to, I will remove my kids from public school and homeschool them.  Chances are, the State will remove them from my care again, but I WILL NOT willingly subject them or myself to this so-called vaccine.
My husband is a doctor and he has already told me to stay away from it.
According to him (and others here), the dollar is crashing at a terrifying rate, FEMA camps are springing up all over the place and now the government wants to "vaccinate" people against their will if need be?  Sounds to me as if they want to cull some of the population.

----------


## Man of Shred

I read about the mandatory vaccination on the UK parliament website.

----------


## Supernova

> FEMA camps are springing up all over the place



I once spoke to someone, someone who would know about this kind of thing, a number of years ago, I don't remember exactly what he said, but he said FEMA would be setting up camps throughout the nation, that would basically end up being little more than prisons for the general population.
When you think about it, it almost makes sense that they would want to kill off people - a smaller population is easier to control.

----------


## Black_Eagle

*cough cough* FEMA COFFINS *cough cough*

----------


## ChrissyMaria

And all this time I was the one being called a conspiracy theory nutjob, who's got the last laugh now  :tongue2: 

(hey, its not like I WANTED this to be real, I wish it was a bullshit theory, but apparently its not)

And whoever said about the dollar, it will crash around sept-october

Notice how the government has said were coming out of the recession? CNN even went as far as to say that the recession is over!!!

Yea, the recession may be over, because a inflationary depression is here.


Also, isn't it strange how the World Health Organization has STOPPED TRACKING SWINE FLU NUMBERS:

"due to the rapid spread of the disease we cannot keep up"

I smell bullshit, its more like this to me:

"Due to the tiny amounts of swine flu we chose to not count the new cases or else our hyped up pandemic wont scare you into getting a dangerous vaccine"

----------


## DarkLucideity

I still fail to understand why people who want to control the general population would want to force a dangerous vaccine, when it would weaken everyone _except_ the people who are the real problem, aka the conspiracy theorists who would refuse to take it.

----------


## Black_Eagle

If I were you I wouldn't claim to be right just yet. Like you said it's POSSIBLE it will be mandatory. And I'm sure the testimonials of the people on this site aren't exactly reliable sources, no offense.





> I still fail to understand why people who want to control the general population would want to force a dangerous vaccine, when it would weaken everyone _except_ the people who are the real problem, aka the conspiracy theorists who would refuse to take it.



Why would that matter _after_ they've killed off much of the population?

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Why would that matter _after_ they've killed off much of the population?



there's a higher ratio of people who know what's going on.

EDIT: See, I look at it like this: I just assume that the people in charge are at least reasonable and are pretty good at planning. They should know that it would be so much easier to cut down the population after the people who know about it are dead. So, if they know that those people are the only ones who _don't_ take vaccines, they can work with it. Create a deadly virus and a working vaccine for it (I'm not saying swine flu is deadly, it's not and I wouldn't take the vaccine even if the vaccine was safe - I have no underlying health problems). Then, spread rumors that the vaccine is dangerous. The people who take the vaccine survive, but the conspiracy theorists who refuse because they think it's dangerous die of the disease. Now the population is 100% "sheep" and can be destroyed accordingly.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> I still fail to understand why people who want to control the general population would want to force a dangerous vaccine, when it would weaken everyone _except_ the people who are the real problem, aka the conspiracy theorists who would refuse to take it.



here is why, according to the bilderberg group scumbags, we are becoming too hard to control, there are too many people to manipulate and brainwash, so their solution is to force vaccinations, not just to murder people...but to cause sickness, immune system weakening, so that they have an easier time managing the population.

Also, once people start resisting vaccines and becoming violent, the government can issue martial law. then it will be extremely easy to control the population via martial law.

By the way, just this past month fema conducted the largest martial law drill in fema's history.

And, the dollar is on the brink of collapse, and black eagle..these aren't opinions or points of view, these are cold-hard facts from the mainstream media itself.

Even cnn and fox are discussing mandatory shots being enforced by the military for our 'own good'

If you fail to wake up and smell the coffee before its too late, then were in trouble

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> If I were you I wouldn't claim to be right just yet. Like you said it's POSSIBLE it will be mandatory. And I'm sure the testimonials of the people on this site aren't exactly reliable sources, no offense.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that matter _after_ they've killed off much of the population?



these 'testimonials' aren't what im basing my post on, if you bothered to look, I have sources and links on the top page, with quotes following them...

These quotes and sources have been discussed on even mainstream media such as the faux news channel, and communist network news (CNN), and even msnbc, the obama loving channel.



The reason to reduce the populace is CONTROL, easier to manipulate a smaller dumber, sicker, more dependant population.

Right now the populace is waking up, and the globalists/bilderbergers/bankers/elites/scumbags are aware of this, which is why this vaccination will indeed become mandatory in most of the planet.

The united states on the other hand, I have a feeling violence will break out if this shot becomes mandatory.

Freedom of choice means i choose what does and DOES NOT enter my godamn body.

----------


## Man of Shred

> If I were you I wouldn't claim to be right just yet. Like you said it's POSSIBLE it will be mandatory. And I'm sure the testimonials of the people on this site aren't exactly reliable sources, no offense.



 I read on the uk parliament website: that anyone who refuses a vaccine will be considered a criminal. It wasn't worded exactly that way. but that was the gist.

----------


## DarkLucideity

> here is why, according to the bilderberg group scumbags, we are becoming too hard to control, there are too many people to manipulate and brainwash, so their solution is to force vaccinations, not just to murder people...but to cause sickness, immune system weakening, so that they have an easier time managing the population.
> 
> Also, once people start resisting vaccines and becoming violent, the government can issue martial law. then it will be extremely easy to control the population via martial law.
> 
> By the way, just this past month fema conducted the largest martial law drill in fema's history.



But aren't there much easier ways to both weaken people and have them revolt?

----------


## Zhaylin

I am confident I can survive almost anything.  Once religion becomes outlawed (or gatherings of any large groups particularly religious in nature)... then I'll become more worried.

The stage has been set.  Interesting days are ahead for all of us.

I think it's very interesting that other countries KNOW the US dollar is crap but most Americans haven't realized it.
I just hope the worst of it doesn't hit in the middle of winter.  There will be no crops and people who aren't prepared will suffer greatly.

Other than taking some common sense precautions, I still don't like to think about any of this lol
If you speak out about it, your a conspiracy/survivalist/religious nut and worrying about it does no good.

Stocking up on basic goods which can be rotated and used as part of a regular diet is smart though.  Buy cast iron cookware, canned goods, soups, powder milk, rice, spaghetti, WATER etc.
Keep at least a 2 month supply on hand at all times but make sure it's stuff you'll eat in case a miracle happens and it's not needed.

As soon as I get to our Farm, I'm going to start stocking up on things.  There's an old building used for storage that has a "cellar" which would be perfect for hiding things animals wont get into.

Oh yeah, make sure you have any medication that's critical for your health.

----------


## Kuhnada29

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_f...#Effectiveness

i guess you knew that already genius.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

deathcell, nobody here watches glenn beck, the glenn beck signature i had said

"listen to my bullshit" obviously implying that I DO NOT LIKE beck he is a lying sack of shit.

I think you have trouble reading or comprehending words.

Also, I do not 'follow' any leader or any alex jones or any other person, I know what I know from my own research, so don't fucking tell us who we follow or don't follow you wouldn't have the slightest clue as to what it is you are talking about, try taking your head out of the sand for a moment.

In massachusetts law, a bill was passed forcing police to go door to door forcing the h1n1 swine flu vaccine, mandatory...if you refuse you get a 1,000 dollar a day fine, every day you don't get the shot.

----------


## Xei

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_f...#Effectiveness
> 
> i guess you knew that already genius.



Uhhhhh yeah well done, that's fluoridated water. Not water. :l

And it's a health benefit.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

What health benefit, being docile and slow?

----------


## DeathCell

> In massachusetts law, a bill was passed forcing police to go door to door forcing the h1n1 swine flu vaccine, mandatory...if you refuse you get a 1,000 dollar a day fine, every day you don't get the shot.



I live in Massachusetts, and this shows your twisting of facts.. because their is a lot more detail to that. No ones come to my door, a pandemic has to be declared I believe by the Governor but I'd have to check on that.. and I don't know about these fines





> What health benefit, being docile and slow?



 If you are referring to fluoride, I believe it's for the same purpose as tooth paste.. because poor people don't brush? lol

----------


## Hercuflea

Well obviously they havent declared a state of emergency in Massachussets yet, everyone knows that.  You seriously need to stop putting words in our mouths.  We never said that they were already forcing vaccines on people door-to-door.  Guerilla said that a _bill was passed_ that would _allow_ them to do it.  In every single post, you have taken our words, twisted them, and then tried to make us look like fools because of your spin on these issues.  When in fact, you are only making yourself look like a fool.  

Yah, I saw your post saying that you wrote your politicians telling them not to force vaccines.  Thats one thing i can commend you for.  Good for you.  Its a valiant effort, even though it wont stop them, especially in MA.  The Georgia legislature is not in session right now, and none of the representatives here or senators are meeting, thats why I havent brought it up with them, but yes we do have laws on the books here in GA that already allow our population to be forced immunized by order of the Governor.  I'll make a not to bring that up next time i see my representative at the next function.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Deathcell, a pandemic was declared, in the summer, unless you've been hiding under a rock for 6 months, we are at a global pandemic level 6 THE HIGHEST LEVEL PANDEMIC IN HISTORY.

So yea, another case of, you are full of shit.

Either way, mandatory or optional, there is no way in Zeus's butt hole that i'm getting any shot.

----------


## mini0991

> In massachusetts law, a bill was passed forcing police to go door to door forcing the h1n1 swine flu vaccine, mandatory...if you refuse you get a 1,000 dollar a day fine, every day you don't get the shot.



There is such a bill permitting the government of Massachusetts to do such a thing, Senate Bill No. 2028. But the independent (more like bullshit) media likes to put a spin on things to scare their readers. 

Allow me to point out the relevant section, with a legit government website listing the full text of the bill.

http://www.mass.gov/legis/bills/sena...02/st02028.htm





> SECTION 13.  Said chapter 111, as so appearing, is hereby further amended by striking out section 95 and inserting in place thereof the following section:-
> 
> Section 95. (a) Whenever the commissioner, or a local public health authority within its jurisdiction, determines that there is reasonable cause to believe that a disease or condition dangerous to the public health exists or may exist or that there is an immediate risk of an outbreak of such a disease or condition, and that certain measures are necessary to decrease or eliminate the risk to public health, the commissioner or local public health authority may issue an order.



This section merely gives the government power to actually do something if the shit hits the fan and people are dropping dead in the streets. Is that going to happen? No, swine flu is hyped up bullshit. Rest assured this will not be exercised.





> ...The written order shall specify the reasons for it, and may include, but is not limited to:
> 
> (1) requiring the owner or occupier of premises to permit entry into and investigation of the premises;
> (2) requiring the owner or occupier of premises to close the premises or a specific part of the premises, and allowing reopening of the premises when the danger has ended;
> (3) requiring the placarding of premises to give notice of an order requiring the closing of the premises; 
> (4) requiring the cleaning or disinfection, or both, of the premises or the thing specified in the order;
> (5) requiring the destruction of the matter or thing specified in the order.



This essentially allows the sanitation of public places infected with an infectous disease. This is so that the Typhoid Mary who insisted on dragging their sick ass to the restaurant and infesting the entire building doesn't infect any more individuals. 

Here is the part more relevant to our discussion:





> (b) Furthermore, when the commissioner or a local public health authority within its jurisdiction determines that either or both of the following measures are necessary to prevent a serious danger to the public health the commissioner or local public health authority may exercise the following authority:   
> 
> (1) to vaccinate or provide precautionary prophylaxis to individuals as protection against communicable disease and to prevent the spread of communicable or possibly communicable disease, provided that any vaccine to be administered must not be such as is reasonably likely to lead to serious harm to the affected individual; and
> (2) to treat individuals exposed to or infected with disease, provided that treatment must not be such as is reasonably likely to lead to serious harm to the affected individual.
> *An individual who is unable or unwilling to submit to vaccination or treatment shall not be required to submit to such procedures but may be isolated or quarantined pursuant to section 96 of chapter 111 if his or her refusal poses a serious danger to public health or results in uncertainty whether he or she has been exposed to or is infected with a disease or condition that poses a serious danger to public health, as determined by the commissioner, or a local public health authority operating within its jurisdiction.*



There's the interesting part. But what this text does is in effect delegate the power to the government to do this *if they deem it nessecary*. Now, and until this bullcrap is over, it won't be nessecary. This is simply a precaution in case, like I said before, shit hits the fan and people are dropping dead in the streets.

*This text is NOT an order to go door to door and force vaccinations on people no matter the circumstance.*






> (c) Furthermore, when the commissioner or a local public health authority within its jurisdiction determines that either or both of the following measures are necessary to prevent a serious danger to the public health, the commissioner or local public health authority may exercise the following authority:  
> 
> (1) to decontaminate or cause to be decontaminated any individual; provided that decontamination measures must be by the least restrictive means necessary to protect the public health and must be such as are not reasonably likely to lead to serious harm to the affected individual; and
> (2) to perform physical examinations, tests, and specimen collection necessary to diagnose a disease or condition and ascertain whether an individual presents a risk to public health.
> If an individual is unable or unwilling to submit to decontamination or procedures necessary for diagnosis, the decontamination or diagnosis procedures may proceed only pursuant to an order of the superior court.   During the time necessary to obtain such court order, such individual may be isolated or quarantined pursuant to section 96 of chapter 111 if his or her refusal to submit to decontamination or diagnosis procedures poses a serious danger to public health or results in uncertainty whether he or she has been exposed to or is infected with a disease or condition that poses a serious danger to public health.
> 
> (d) (1) When the commissioner or a local public health authority within its jurisdiction reasonably believes that a person may have been exposed to a disease or condition that poses a threat to the public health, in addition to their authority under section 96 of chapter 111, the commissioner or the local public health authority may detain the person  for as long as may be reasonably necessary for the commissioner or the local public health authority, to convey information to the person regarding the disease or condition and to obtain contact information, including but not limited to the person’s residence and employment addresses, date of birth, and telephone numbers. 
> (2) If a person detained under subsection (1) refuses to provide the information requested, the person may be isolated or quarantined pursuant to section 96 of chapter 111 if his or her refusal poses a serious danger to public health or results in uncertainty whether he or she has been exposed to or is infected with a disease or condition that poses a serious danger to public health.
> 
> (e) This section does not affect the authority of the commissioner or a local public health authority to take action under any other provision of law or under any regulation promulgated pursuant to law.



This part of the bill just permits involuntary treatment, but *only that which is nessecary to determine the extent of the disease.* You have full right to refuse any other treatment, but you must be held from other people until the disease kills you because you were a shit-brained imbecile who didn't want life-saving treatment.

Look. Your rights end where mine began. This is different from forcing people to get cancer or heart treatment. Those diseases don't spread like infectous diseases do. At the very least, government SHOULD have the power to contain people (and *just* contain people), but this power must be excersiced RESPONSIBLY. The precedent shows that this will, most likely, not be a problem.

So, to summarize. There are no door-to-door vaccinations. There is no involuntary treatment beyond determining the extent of disease and isolation. This is nothing new. If you have the fucking plague and don't want to get treatment for it, stay the fuck home and don't give me your germs. If you don't want to do that, then someone has full right to contain you.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Responsible and government don't belong in the same sentence.

----------


## DeathCell

> Well obviously they havent declared a state of emergency in Massachussets yet, everyone knows that.  You seriously need to stop putting words in our mouths.  We never said that they were already forcing vaccines on people door-to-door.  Guerilla said that a _bill was passed_ that would _allow_ them to do it.  In every single post, you have taken our words, twisted them, and then tried to make us look like fools because of your spin on these issues.  When in fact, you are only making yourself look like a fool.



ACTUALLY MORON. 





> In massachusetts law, a bill was passed forcing police to go door to door forcing the h1n1 swine flu vaccine, mandatory...if you refuse you get a 1,000 dollar a day fine, every day you don't get the shot.



That's his post.. At no point does he mention states of emergency... Of course this is typical of a propagandist, or a simple fool. To leave out very important details.





> Yah, I saw your post saying that you wrote your politicians telling them not to force vaccines.  Thats one thing i can commend you for.  Good for you.  Its a valiant effort, even though it wont stop them, especially in MA.  The Georgia legislature is not in session right now, and none of the representatives here or senators are meeting, thats why I havent brought it up with them, but yes we do have laws on the books here in GA that already allow our population to be forced immunized by order of the Governor.  I'll make a not to bring that up next time i see my representative at the next function.



It's really not a conspiracy.. that's the thing.. People are over-scared about H1N1 I believe but if people started dying by the hundreds of thousands... you'd all be a lot more willing to take the vaccine.


It's not going to happen, and their never going to declare a state of emergency.





> Deathcell, a pandemic was declared, in the summer, unless you've been hiding under a rock for 6 months, we are at a global pandemic level 6 THE HIGHEST LEVEL PANDEMIC IN HISTORY.
> 
> So yea, another case of, you are full of shit.
> 
> Either way, mandatory or optional, there is no way in Zeus's butt hole that i'm getting any shot.



Yes and we all saw how pandemic like it was in the United States? Very few people... It has to do with our Governor declaring a state of emergency.. which would obviously involve large amounts of dead people.. and I don't see that happening any time soon.


Had this been an actual serious disease.. causing millions of deaths you would be more than willing to take the shot..

I'm full of shit? Really another case of you mis-understanding and claiming to insult me? The governor of Massachusetts has not declared a Pandemic in OUR STATE(MA).. you moron.



The pandemic system must be new if they call this the highest level of pandemic ever seen lol.


Hey mini thanks for some more sanity being added to this thread.. some of the people on this forum are so paranoid it's obnoxious.. Though these are the same people who think their is a giant conspiracy controlling the whole world, as if it's a simple goal to control billions and billions of people and hundreds of different government.. Oh yes their one world order their working for.. they use the Euro as proof lol... shared money systems are now a conspiracy.. at least when they listen to neocon fear mongers like Jones lol

Responsible and Government is the whole purpose.. I know you must be an anarchist or simply ignorant to how much worse off we could be. Please see the many different kind of governments that have existed that would have had you killed by now.

No government is perfect, no politician is that great.. but it's better than Kings and Serfs you stupid fuck.

----------


## Hercuflea

ACTUALLY, MORON.





> I live in Massachusetts, and this shows your twisting of facts.. because their is a lot more detail to that. No ones come to my door, a* pandemic has to be declared I believe by the Governor* but I'd have to check on that.. and I don't know about these fines
> 
>  If you are referring to fluoride, I believe it's for the same purpose as tooth paste.. because poor people don't brush? lol



I was referring to your post, saying that in the bill a pandemic has to be declared by the Governor before they can perform these actions.  Just because the State of Emergency hasn't been declared immediately upon the passage of the bill, doesn't mean that the bill is nullified.  It's on the freaking books!  At any point, should the Governor of MA deem it necessary, a State of Emergency regarding a pandemic can be declared in MA, and they will then have the "justification" for forcing vaccines, or fining and forcing quarantines on people who refuse.  

Just saying that "they are never going to declare a state of emergency," doesnt make it so, and only shows your unwillingness to look into the matter.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Goto the world health organizations website deathcell, they declared a world/global pandemic level 6, same level as the spanish 1918 millions dead flu....so your governor doesn't have to declare a pandemic, its been declared internationally already a long while ago.

----------


## Man of Shred

I just heard on the news that workers in some companies will have a mandatory swine flu shot. If they don't take it they will be fired. I think this is bullshit. It not only violates the US constitution but the UN declaration of human rights.

 I can't believe that some of you are still acting like it's no big deal. Is that how you are going to act when you get sick from a flu shot? Is that how you are going to act when you're hauled off to jail because you refused to take it?

----------


## DarkLucideity

ITT: People who are afraid of needles and hate authority.

----------


## DeathCell

Ahhhh The Cops Are At My Door With Needles Ahhhh!! Help!






> I was referring to your post, saying that in the bill a pandemic has to be declared by the Governor before they can perform these actions. Just because the State of Emergency hasn't been declared immediately upon the passage of the bill, doesn't mean that the bill is nullified. It's on the freaking books! At any point, should the Governor of MA deem it necessary, a State of Emergency regarding a pandemic can be declared in MA, and they will then have the "justification" for forcing vaccines, or fining and forcing quarantines on people who refuse.
> 
> Just saying that "they are never going to declare a state of emergency," doesnt make it so, and only shows your unwillingness to look into the matter.



Well aware and have read the entire bill.

----------


## DeathCell

Sorry about the double post.. didn't see a way to upload without.

Read.

----------


## Hercuflea

> I just heard on the news that workers in some companies will have a mandatory swine flu shot. If they don't take it they will be fired. I think this is bullshit. It not only violates the US constitution but the UN declaration of human rights.
> 
>  I can't believe that some of you are still acting like it's no big deal. Is that how you are going to act when you get sick from a flu shot? Is that how you are going to act when you're hauled off to jail because you refused to take it?



Good news here, kind of.





> *New York Nurses Suing State Over Forced Vaccinations* 
> Steve Watson
> Infowars.net
> Tuesday, Oct 13, 2009
> 
> 
> A group of nurses is suing the State of New York over mandatory H1N1 vaccinations, claiming that the threat of being fired for refusing is a violation of their civil rights.
> 
> The nurses, based at Albany Medical Center, say they have been told they will face a week of suspension without pay, followed by termination if they dont get both the H1N1 and the seasonal flu vaccines by the end of October.
> ...

----------


## The Invisible Man

Read Rainbow Six by Tom Clancy and _then_ see if you want a vaccination.

----------


## DeathCell

I see all the interest in mandatory swine flue vaccines in Massachusetts and only one person has bothered to download the files I provided.

----------


## Kuhnada29

I was talking to my neighbor last night and I asked her if she was going to take the H1N1 vaccine, she said like hell no, her nor her baby is getting any vaccine. She then went on to tell me that the Redskins cheerleader took a seasonal flu shot and got severely fucked up. I looked this up today, the girl is really fucked up, she can't talk right or she can't walk right.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VMRWLgF8V8

You want evidence that these vaccines are deadly? I suggest you read this

Dr. Andrew Moulden (Interview): What You Were Never Told About Vaccines

http://vactruth.com/2009/07/21/dr-an...bout-vaccines/





> Dr. Moulden, we understand that you have made a revolutionary discovery. Can you tell us about it?
> 
> I would be happy to.
> 
> Through my extensive research and my work throughout the years, I have discovered that vaccinations are causing impaired blood flow (ischemia) to brain and body from clinically silent to death. These are strokes – across the board for all of us. I have reason to believe that all are being affected and all vaccinations ARE causing the overwhelming rise in autism, specific learning disabilities, attention deficit disorders, sudden infant death, gulf war syndrome, dementia, seizure disorders, some cancers it would appear, and much much more.-quote.







> The damages acquired are additive and summative with each vaccine. By example, I have now demonstrated that the teen girls that are having severe adverse effects from Gardasil, including death, are actually experiencing a completion of the additive neurovascular damages that were adding up with EACH childhood vaccine. -quote.







> What do you think of the measures currently being taken in various countries to bring in compulsory vaccination against a potential swine flu pandemic?
> 
> This is genocidal. Those that will be harmed will those that have received the most vaccines since the damages are additive from each vaccination. The younger generations will be hardest hit – immediately and delayed. We are about to inject MASS vaccinations, creating M.A.S.S. disorders, on mass scales. This will be brain and body damages for all.
> 
> The state has no right to meddle, by law or decree, with the sanctity of the human blood, body, or soul. This is the State imposing it’s will over the individual citizen. This is a looming catastrophe that will create the very thing it purports to avert and then some. We have been here before.
> 
> I have attached a second article for you to address this question – complete with pictures to show my point, and make a final heartfelt plea to the citizens of your Countries to please wake up from this titanic ride we are being taken upon – the iceberg is straight ahead. You must take control of the helm – we all must rise to this call, all Nations..now.



Also look into Jane Burgermeister.

I will never again take a vaccine, it's hard to believe this has been going on for so long. This is just plain out genocide.

What's worse is that Obama has declared swine flu a national emergency, this is true I just looked it up.

----------


## DeathCell

Without vaccines, a lot of deadly diseases of the past would still be quite common..

The problem with vaccines is some people are bound to have an adverse effect, that is the same with all modern medicine.. You'll be hard pressed to find any drug/vaccine/etc.. that has never had a side effect on anyone and presents no risk..

The real problem with flu "vaccines" is that they don't often work.. but when was the last time you caught smallpox?

----------


## DarkLucideity

> This is just plain out genocide.



If you think that giving out a vaccine that stops a potentially deadly disease but has side effects much more rare than deaths from the disease, is genocide, I think you clearly have no idea what genocide is.

----------


## Kuhnada29

> I have now conclusively shown that ALL vaccines, from infancy to geriatric, are causing the exact same brain damages irrespective of what disease or disorder comes out. The damages are specific to end vascular mini strokes that are beneath the resolution of our neuroimaging, but measurable in a before/after vaccination protocol.



It's not a coincidence that the vaccines all do the same damage. That's not a risk. That means _someone_ already knows these vaccines are harmful and continues to make them.





> Genocide: Deliberate extermination of a race or nation

----------


## DeathCell

> It's not a coincidence that the vaccines all do the same damage. That's not a risk. That means _someone_ already knows these vaccines are harmful and continues to make them.



1+2 != 4....


They all do the same damage? Proof? And if they have similar problems than it's probably something with vaccines, but that still doesn't mean it's a plot, it means that some people have adverse reactions...

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Genocide: Deliberate extermination of a race or nation



By giving 1 in a million people side effects... but giving millions immunity to a potentially deadly disease. Mighty inefficient for genocide.

----------


## velinxs

you can take your chances catching the swine flu and having flu like symptoms for a week or you can take your chance being permanently f**ked up / dying from the vaccine.
i'll take my chances with the flu...

----------


## Castled_King

Well I for one am not getting the swine flu shot.  I've never had a flu shot in my life, and I don't plan to start now with the media-hyped 'pandemic'  And if they make it 'mandatory', well that's what door locks are for.

----------


## DeathCell

> By giving 1 in a million people side effects... but giving millions immunity to a potentially deadly disease. Mighty inefficient for genocide.



Shh, reality will ruin their contriving..

----------


## LucidFlanders

I hardly get the flu. I can be surrounded and coughed towards by sick people but i don't get it. I'm not even gonna take the swine flu shot as i have never had a flu shot once in my life and i almost never get the flu's. What i get instead is bad reaction to things i eat, or from extreme exhaustion so i take sick days off work for 1 day max. I sometimes get a few drops fall from the nose, but that is it. Last time i threw up was atleast 3 years ago from food poisioning, before that i musta been like 7 years old?


What is the latest on the swine flu anyway? i stopped paying attention to the news since a month after the first wave. Been living under a rock pretty much.

----------


## Morrigan

I don't HATE authority, I just don't trust it.

Especially when it is commonly KNOWN we have overpopulation on this planet.There is talk about global population control mandates possible in the near future to have enough resources for life here on Terra. 
This damnable (and likely man made) flu and the vaccine (ug!) that had the same compounds deemed dangerous and pulled  by the FDA in 1993...

Why not? This pandemic is a much more efficient and cheap way to get the population under control.
And we all know the governments NEVER risk their own citizen's health and well being right?   ::rolllaugh:: 

Just try to give me or mine this vaccine.

In LVX,
Morrigan

----------


## Xei

There might be a slight problem with getting the democratic vote next time around if you blatantly kill millions of your own citizens.

----------


## dostoevskyblue

It isnt deadly but does spread rapidly,the possibility of a mandatory vaccination is not that far fetched, i work at a pharmacy in northeast pa, in the past two weeks, the number of prescriptions,called in for tamiflu(which isnt that cheap),has tripled

----------


## dajo

Well, at least the big pharmaceuticals made a few billion bucks. No matter the outcome.
Good for them, they deserve it..., keeping us healthy and all.

No vaccine for me.

----------


## DarkLucideity

haha, remember this?

<3

----------


## Kuhnada29

So there WASN"T a mandatory vaccine huh....

I try to tell people, that the media is all lies..live in your own world. Depressed people WANT the world to end. Live in the here and now. Create your own reality. Fuck the bullshit.

----------


## dajo

Yeah, I stand by my last post.

It was good money for a couple of companies, real good money. 

And I remain glad that I didn't get that vaccine.





> So there WASN"T a mandatory vaccine huh....
> 
> I try to tell people, that the media is all lies..live in your own world. Depressed people WANT the world to end. Live in the here and now. Create your own reality. Fuck the bullshit.



sorry, how can you even try to pull this one off.. ?

----------

